# Mysterious White Ticking



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is not unusual for horses to have "random" white ticking through their coat. It could be very minimal sabino, or it could be something else flicking a "sprinkling" switch.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

What I'm cuious about is why is it only showing up in the last couple years? Wouldn't that have been present his entire life?


----------

